# Pets Thread



## oubaas56

Often see cats, dogs, etc in the background of the watch pics posted here. Never seen a post specifically dedicated to the animals though.

Anyway, here's my mate Harry. Daft as a brush.


----------



## Tom Radford

My dog Sebbe

When he was a pup








A growing lad








In his natural environment


----------



## Alas

Oz in the mobile dog kennel enjoying some autumn sunshine a few weeks ago.


----------



## thunderbolt

Here's Max the Lab and Maisey the cat.


----------



## Guest

This is my Red Beast with one of my tarantulas, shes a Chilean Rose and the only one I trust enough to pick up-she was also my 1st tarantula...


----------



## mjolnir

avidfan said:


> shes a Chilean Rose


Wow, that's a serious bit of arachnid you have there.

How are they as pets? Do they become domesticated well and do they show affection to their keepers or do they remain 'spidery' their whole lives?

Certainly an interesting pet.

I've still got the boys. Dillan and Greebo.










They're in their 3rd year now and becoming more lethargic. They spend more time sleeping and are quite happy to lie about and be stroked. At least they've stopped eating the curtains.


----------



## Sparky

My 2 tabbies, poppy and stripes:

Stripes (being modest, as usual :lol: )



















Poppy (after operation!)



















Mark


----------



## squareleg

This is Toby, the 710's rescued Lhasa Apso. We're constantly fighting over No. 2 status in the household. He's winning.


----------



## Brighty

This is our little (well he was last xmas when we got him) mutt Murphy



















And now he's a bit bigger










Brighty


----------



## brgkster

no pics for the time being modems would burn out, but here is th list, starting with the youngest,

molly, terrier.

8 weeks old has fire in her belly, we got her as a future ratter, we keep a few chickens, and if on has chickens one has rats,

libby has setter + numerous other breeds in her,

a rescue, quite loving etc, me thinks if she ever gets a flea on her she will not kill it, loves the kids,

hunter american akita,

21 months old, female, a rescue, a great watch, loving nature, very anti cat, not that i blame her,

charlie boxer,

another rescue, unusuall big and tall for a boxer many required him for stud but the snip solved that, loving nature, a big idiot,

raven rotti,

6 years, a rescue, not very big, she is too fat, but so am i, great nature, her downfall is anything in a cage, she will find a way in and lick them to death (literally), really loves the little ones, they pretend she is a pony,

bubbles shepard,

6 years, another rescue, great nature, loves kids hates pikeys with a vengence, great with the cats,

tiny little yorkie X

we have her 14 years last spring, and she was 2nd hand we we got her, rescue, the matriach of the place, when she says schit, the rest asks asks where, a small wicked yoke, with a heart of gold, when someone she does not know arrives she parks herself between them and the smallest child, and growls and grows, she knows which cats are allowed inside the kitchen door, a brilliant cat eviction agent.

i will give a summary of the cats later on, (much later), you have probably got the idea by now that we do a lot of animal rescue work.


----------



## tall_tim

These are our two kittens - Holly and Toffee, from the CPL.

Holly










Toffee (she's the one on the left!)


----------



## minkle

Maisy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

A bit late but here`s my group...

Janie relaxing...










Jackie blending into the undergrowth...










Molly & Holly appear to be up to something 

(excuse the raindrops on the window)










a bit of attempted Cat burglery?  :lol:










& finally, Caroline & Rusty returning soaking wet from a walk on a `sunny day`


----------



## shinybryan

My lovely Spike, a rescue dog, had a terrible upbinging

but we love him and he is so happy and safe now


----------



## BlueKnight

shinybryan said:


> My lovely Spike, a rescue dog, had a terrible upbinging
> 
> but we love him and he is so happy and safe now


Very nice looking! Beautiful eyes. People who rescue dogs are tops with me ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## moosejam

Have a budgie and a cat that hangs around but I wouldn't call it ours, getting a doggie soon, will have to dust off the camera


----------



## shinybryan

Spikes got a new bed !

is this dog spoilt or what ?


----------



## BlueKnight

shinybryan said:


> Spikes got a new bed !
> 
> is this dog spoilt or what ?


Very nice! :thumbsup: For what we get in return, we never spoil them enough!


----------



## thunderbolt

Not ours, they're the daughters but they seem to be in our house more than they're in their own house.


----------



## spankone

I've got an odd little cat called mia thats blind and seems to be a midget. and a mental hoppy rat























































thats an old photo of the rabbit boo is now bigger than the cat


----------



## hippo

I know it's an old thread, however I think it needs updating - certainly does from my point of view - during my forum absence we've gained these two terrors!!!

Sohpie the Collie cross and Olly the Cav!! They certainly keep us on our toes 

This is them during a recent studio shoot I was doing - they invaded the set!!


----------



## Moustachio

Kinki (kink in her tail) and Koko my two burmese girls...


----------



## ANDI

Hippo,i got my daughter to get the watch in the pic to give some idea of how big Joey is,the Glycine is 46-47mm?  Joey doesnt care what watch I AM wearing ,but if another man(like my brother in law)puts their hand in his cage he barrs his teeth makes odd growling noises bites and gives them a taste of the were rabbit!! :lol:


----------



## jsv1891

Got two dogs in england, or my fiance got two dogs, i dont like them at all 

back in sweden i got my two cats still, one stoped growing when she was 5weeks or so, shes tiny and got named Pygme 

the old grumpy male cat i got was the boss in the house, you better obey him or bleed... if you make him grumpy he will avenge it with claws or buy leaving a poo for you... hes a "tiny" cat, just 10kg and named Rocco.

have a amstaff in sweden to, 85kg of muscles and jaws, named Devil, and classed as a fighting dog :/ just that mine is a wuss and all call him the smurf 

will get some pics up when we go to sweden next time 

//Jimmy


----------



## Iceblue

As many know when ever I take a photo for the watches I have always make sure the dogs are in the pic a bit like a signature photo , so hear is a pic of my two dogs being very well behaved lol

Now let's see your pets ?


----------



## BondandBigM

Bill waiting for his treat, he loves these teacakes. We have been known to share the odd packet between us on a night.










:lol: :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

my little 9 month old puppy :yes: :yes:


----------



## mcb2007

The black monster Oscar not guilty as usual


----------



## Magnetchief

Gizmo. My sons sugar glider.


----------



## apm101

Figaro the cat, thinking he's all 'that'...


----------



## Davey P

This is Gypsy, the 19 year old cat:


----------



## artistmike

Even killer predators need a kip .....


----------



## Mick B

Pickles and her mum Brandy



Pickles and Mrs Foxy


----------



## Elliot_243

My little girl



My little old girl



My old boy



Plus 3 cats and a terrapin that I don't have pics of


----------



## Iceblue

What a lovely lot of pets and the fox wow keep them coming


----------



## Stan

This is Twink, taken three years ago when she was 18. Her 21st birthday was on March 23 just gone, bless her.


----------



## fernface

Heres Hobbs, watch model!, 10 yr old parsons jack russel.


----------



## William_Wilson

Our mini horse and old dog. The old dog is on her last legs now. On the other hand, the mini will most likely outlive me. My mother is holding Junior and appears to be wearing a *NKOTB* tee-shirt. :lol:










Later,

William


----------



## seiko6139

Here's Tabatha. She is 17 years old and has an over active thyroid gland, which means she is on medication and struggles to put any weight on.


----------



## Mick B

This is an old picture of Whisky being very possessive of me and the sofa. A couple of days later he was sadly a victim of a French hit and run as was Foxy.



And these are my girls, Millie, Mollie, Hetty and Mo.


----------



## Mick B

And 3 of the 4 current cats, Harry, Shebes and Bobby.


----------



## seiko6139

Here's Tiger. Shot on my Kiev 60 on a Kodak Tri-X developed in Ilfotec LC29.

[


----------



## seiko6139

Tiddles in 1997. Sadly she passed away 12 months ago. She didn't quite make 18 years. This was scanned from a slide, home developed.


----------



## seiko6139

Figaro!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

No more cats and dogs......hasn't anyone got something interesting like snakes, lizards, bugs, fish, parrots, tortoises.....for GS...no more bloody cats and bloody dogs.......


----------



## Iceblue

Roger the dodger

Did you not see the fox glider monkey and the chickens or the fish lol

I used to have a iguana but no picks I was wee little lad when I owned Gilbert


----------



## luckywatch

Roger the Dodger said:


> No more cats and dogs......hasn't anyone got something interesting like snakes, lizards, bugs, fish, parrots, tortoises.....for GS...no more bloody cats and bloody dogs.......


Take no notice. His Spork has probably stopped. Keep those lovely pet shots coming. :thumbup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

luckywatch said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more cats and dogs......hasn't anyone got something interesting like snakes, lizards, bugs, fish, parrots, tortoises.....for GS...no more bloody cats and bloody dogs.......
> 
> 
> 
> Take no notice. His Spork has probably stopped. Keep those lovely pet shots coming. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

...............as long as they're not cats and bloody dogs........Lets have something really interesting (that's not a [email protected] cat or a [email protected] dog) on display.....................









C'mon....lets see those lovely African Grey parrots, or those Red Eared Terrapins......the Corn Snake......the Hissing Cockroach....anything but another [email protected] C or D....................

Sorry chaps......rant over......just don't show another cat or dog...........


----------



## William_Wilson

Roger, why didn't you say you wanted more cats?

The Grey Cat:










Fluffy:












Later,

William


----------



## Elliot_243

Not a cat or dog!



Hope this helps to try and restore the balance!


----------



## handlehall

My pet bat

Sorry, I mean cat.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Elliot_243 said:


> Not a cat or dog!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps to try and restore the balance!


Now that's more like it!


----------



## lewjamben

This is Daisy. An unfortunate name for a boy! He's an Horsfield Tortoise.



We have two rabbits too, but no photos at the moment.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

lewjamben said:


> This is Daisy. An unfortunate name for a boy! He's an Horsfield Tortoise.
> 
> 
> 
> We have two rabbits too, but no photos at the moment.


Yeah!......Go Daisy! :lol:


----------



## BASHER

My best friend and loyal companion at around a year old.

He'll be 9 next month

I'll try to dig out some more dog pics. . .

Paul


----------



## Iceblue

My old girl sasha she was 16 years old



Doing her tortoise impression


----------



## BondandBigM

Bill chilling out after a few Vodkas, just waiting for his kebab to be delivered










:lol: :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

BondandBigM said:


> Bill chilling out after a few Vodkas, just waiting for his kebab to be delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 Dont let him have any Chilli sauce. Wait till the 710 sees this. AAAAHHHHH!


----------



## BondandBigM

He doesn't mind a bit of chilli sauce its the Piri Piri Chicken he doesn't like. You should see him go at spicy meatballs, wolfs them down. At one time we stayed a few yards from a Kebab shop, Big M would take him along and he would be straight into the scraps from the back of the shop.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roger the Dodger said:


> No more cats and dogs......hasn't anyone got something interesting like snakes, lizards, bugs, fish, parrots, tortoises.....for GS...no more bloody cats and bloody dogs.......


A few years ago, we had this great toad living in the garden. We have a lot of frogs and toads, but he was always the best.


----------



## Mick B

Our cats often bring me live frogs and toads, they don't like the taste so are actually quite delicate with them. I would take them to the furthest part of the garden and release them. Last year it looked like the same one that kept appearing on the mat in front of the telly, I swear it had a resigned, peed off look on its face that said 'yep me again'.


----------



## luckywatch

Two of my cats locked in combat this morning.


----------



## Redmonds

Princess bluebell


----------



## chris.ph

duke with troys memorial statue


----------



## Haggis




----------



## Tugwell Gibson

we dont have any. but my little boy and I are registered as dog sitters. no money in it, but we pick and choose what ones we take.


----------



## Foxdog

This is Jinx my Jack Russell x Lakeland terrier bitch taken last year on Hadrians Wall she was 8 months old then.


















:fox:


----------



## khj

The intelligent boxer


----------



## William_Wilson

khj said:


> The intelligent boxer


If he was intelligent, he would refer to himself as a pugilist. 

Later,

William


----------



## lewjamben

khj said:


> The intelligent boxer


How do glasses suit a dog so well?!


----------



## jsud2002

This is our two dogs Alfie on the left a Staffy/Lurcher cross and Cody on the right a Staffy/Labrador cross


----------



## Stan

Stan said:


> This is Twink, taken three years ago when she was 18. Her 21st birthday was on March 23 just gone, bless her.


 Twink passed away in January this year, at the age of 21 years and 8 months, sadly.

I now have a new charge, she is old, her name is Millie.

She is my Mother in Laws cat, sadly the MiL is in an EOL situation and I have taken Millie on in her stead.

I need to get a replacement camera to photograph the "replacement cat". Sorry. :laugh:

Nevertheless, another animal with a less than certain future has been given a good home. :wink:


----------



## William_Wilson

Stan said:


> She is my Mother in Laws cat, sadly the MiL is in an EOL situation and I have taken Millie on in her stead.
> 
> I


 It is an unfortunate situation and I don't mean to be irreverent, but when I read "EOL" it reminded me of looking up equipment on the Intel ARK site.

Later,
William


----------



## Stan

William_Wilson said:


> It is an unfortunate situation and I don't mean to be irreverent, but when I read "EOL" it reminded me of looking up equipment on the Intel ARK site.
> 
> Later,
> William


 That's what the medics call it these days William, they introduce "the end of life care team".  It's not my first involvement.


----------



## Mr Levity

Oh goody, a pet thread. I can do pets,we have a few (too many).

The first rule of pets is don't let your daughter (son, spouse, partner, significant other) volunteer at a cat rescue. You WILL end up with more cats than you can cope with unless you have a heart of steel. :wacko:

*Our* (not wishing to start a fight with anyone) second rule is never ever buy from a pet shop or breeder. There are so many rescue places about that always put the welfare of the animals first.

So, four cats, all rescued, though technically the first just wandered in one day and adopted us.

Ozzie (18, we think)










Rosie (rescue cat)










Bo (Mum) and Freddy (Kitten)

Eldest started volunteering at local cat sanctuary last July and immediately fell in love with Bo, and we promised she could have her for her 18th birthday (September). Unfortunately it turned out that Bo was pregnant and the sanctuary wouldn't let her go until her kittens were weened. So, 2 days before Christmas last year we picked her up. What we didn't tell my daughter, and the staff at the sanctuary struggled to keep it a secret, was that we were having the final kitten too (runt of the litter that nobody wanted :sadwalk: ). You should have seen her face. And mine, it was quite emotional as she had become attached to him.










Then there's the two rabbits, again both rescued.

Bramble










Rocky










Where they live when we're at home.










And at night/when we're at work



















A HUTCH IS NOT ENOUGH !! Excuse the shouting, it's something I'm passionate about.

And all together (spoilt a bit by No1 cat exiting the scene)


----------



## Culminator

Our two rapscallions....

http://s1006.photobucket.com/user/Davey220581/media/E86CA90D-13EB-43AB-9D6C-803BE9DEC4E7-5756-0000027FDCE5E0D8_zps5a96b59f.jpg.html








Oops, hang on, that's a pic of a watch I just accidentally posted and not our dogs. I'll try again...

At last, managed it....


----------



## fastmongrel

My rescue cat Heinz so named because he was found as a kitten with his head stuck in an empty tin of beans trying to lick the juice up. He likes shredding paper.

heinz by Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## William_Wilson

Well, that's a delightful hobby. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan

fastmongrel said:


> My rescue cat Heinz so named because he was found as a kitten with his head stuck in an empty tin of beans trying to lick the juice up. He likes shredding paper.
> 
> heinz by Stuart, on Flickr


 The handsome lad is clearly not impressed with his timetable. :biggrin:


----------



## Stan

William_Wilson said:


> Well, that's a delightful hobby. :laugh:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Did you have a cat that loved pool/ snooker on the TV?

I did, and I'm glad I had a glass fronted CRT than a modern LCD/LED at the time. :laugh:

Not that I intentionally watched those activities, the cat liked them, so what do you do? :wink:


----------



## William_Wilson

We had one cat that would swat the screen rather coyly if it noticed something dart by in a rodent like manner.

Later,
William


----------



## Alexus

Our new arrival this week.......Roxy.


----------



## Docta13

Alexus said:


> Our new arrival this week.......Roxy.


 What a lovely cat, I miss mine he was similar

my staffy is called roxy


----------



## Krispy

6 weeks old and arrived on Friday. A couple of good spots of lume, please ignore the dirt on the dial...



My hands, arms, legs, back and furniture are already ripped to shreds.


----------



## Krispy

Week 3 and she's settling in nicely, and growing...










Her training is coming along a treat too...


----------



## Iceblue

Mine say hi


----------



## davidcxn

Our Jack Russell cross, Brooklyn.


----------



## Culminator

Iceblue, your Staffs look great and the all blue one looks identical to ours! Fab dogs!


----------



## sssammm

Ive got a Viper


----------



## fernface

Hobbs in her hole:



and her exit



Took her no more than 2 mins to dig, 5 minutes to remove mud from her mouth!!!!


----------



## jsud2002

My boy Alfie chilling


----------



## RWP

Boogie.


----------



## dapper

Not really a pet but it lives in my garage :wink:


----------



## BondandBigM

Randomly Set said:


> Randomly Set said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff, our Bedlington Terrier
Click to expand...

 Bill'a new best mate Albert, although he might not be long for this world if he keeps tearing up Big M's daughters front room

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## GongNong88

These are my pets. Baloo and Max "The Cat".


----------



## Nobbythesheep

Go on then.










This is Taz, my deerhound cross - in full flight, after a leaf. Taken with an old Olympus Trip and Zuiko lens.


----------



## mcb2007

mcb2007 said:


> The black monster Oscar not guilty as usual










My best pal past on 1/4/2016 miss him every day.


----------



## chocko

I no longer have a pet my last pet was a fox terrier ( Kim ) who died aged 15 . Now I have befriended my mates dog ( Harry ) despite the photo he has a great friendly temperament .


----------



## mcb2007

Pick this bundle of trouble up in the morning,could have bought a half decent watch for the price but nah .


----------



## mcb2007

robden said:


> Don't wish to put a downer on it but if your watch stops working you bin it.
> 
> A pet??? Man that hurts.


 We know all about the hurt Rob , but you put up with it .we lost him 1/4/16


----------



## stairpost

My Bunnies, Ossie (Osama Bunny Laden) & Golbderg enjoying a corn on the cob.


----------



## BlueRock

Anyone else got a hover terrier?










BR


----------



## mcb2007

Young Toby eight weeks old


----------



## Biker

This is my pussy.. Dave


----------

